# سبائك ذهب خام (Gold bullion)



## مسعود (17 أغسطس 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* ​
الموضوع واضح من العنوان فمن يجد في نفسه حب الشراء او حتى الاستفسار فساكون اكثر من سعيد بكم و طلباتكم واستفسارتكم .

تفاصيل المنتج 

العيار : 24 قيراط 

النقاء : 98.9 واعلى 

الكميه : حسب الطلب 

السعر : 28000 $ 

تفاصيل العموله 

العموله 5% 

تفاصيل الشحن 
طريقه الشحن cif مع توقيع عقود بالتاكيد . 

وللتفاصيل التفصيليه 
00967772777769 واتساب وجوال


----------

